
Why is Android Studio still such a gruesome embarrassment? - cpncrunch
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/19/why-is-android-studio-still-such-a-gruesome-embarrassment/
======
petagonoral
> And, of course, it’s written in Java, which makes it multiplatform … but
> slow.

Such a clueless comment. Sadly, the bar for anybody calling/identifying as a
developer is non existent. Ditto with "journalist".

Why are TCs articles such a gruesome embarrassment?

~~~
on_and_off
I guess that he really had issues with Android development, from an hobbyist
perspective.

I can see how a hobbyist just wants a WYSIWYG editor for layouts (well we
already have only with CL but a hobbyist does not know that) and is not going
to setup AS correctly.

The embarrassing part is that he presents that like a relevant opinion piece.
There is definitely a lot of room for improvement in the dev experience for
newbie devs, but yeah the article is ridiculous.

